

What Does the Internet Look Like? [pictochart] - alaskamiller
http://discovermagazine.com/2006/oct/map-internet-servers/

======
cawel
I'd be happy to see the "larger version" of the image. Unfortunately the href
of the a tag is missing: <a><img src="internet425.jpg" /></a>

------
prakash
The study was done in 05, so not sure how accurate this would be since: 1\.
networks are not static, a lot of peering relationships keep changing 2\.
network topology varies from geographic topology 3\. video traffic (youtube,
etc) since 2005 could have changed the results from this study

